#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Вышел перевод текста Чже Цонкапы "Восхваление взаимозависимого возникновения"

## Чингис

В издательстве Буддийского университета им.Дамба Даржа Заяева вышел перевод текста Чже Цонкапы "Восхваление взаимозависимого возникновения".

*Этот текст Вы можете скачать с сайта http://www.datsan.buryatia.ru, зайдя в раздел «Библиотека».* 

Добротою Будды была дарована святая Дхарма, и воззрение Взаимозависимого возникновения - это  стержень, на котором Она держится. Великие мудрецы Индии и Тибета усердствовали в обретении правильного воззрения, проникаясь в суть бытия.
Огромное множество сутр, трактатов и комментариев на эту тему порой вводят индивидуума в затруднительное положение, при котором он не знает с чего начать изучение воззрения. И чтобы облегчить поиски к истинному знанию и прояснить замысел Победоносного, Второй Будда Чже Цонкапа Лубсан Дагба сочинил этот текст, называемый «Восхваление Взаимозависимого возникновения». Тем самым он отсек и устранил все неправильные измышления, неясности, которые могут возникнуть при поисках правильного воззрения. 
Невозможно переоценить ценность этого труда, а пользу не высказать словами. И в силу этого, ради блага тех, кто ищет истинного пути и жаждет обрести хоть какое-то понимание Учения по просьбе гэбши ламы Еши Гунга (Дампилон Б.Б.) мною и был осуществлен перевод этого текста. И очень сильно сожалею о том, что при переводе не было возможности опираться на комментарий «Восхваления взаимозависимого возникновения», осуществленный XII Пандито Хамбо Ламой Даша Доржо Итигэловым.
Все четыре философские школы прямо или косвенно учат Взаимозависимому возникновению, но постижение пустотности с позиции высшей школы буддийской философии мадхъямика-прасангики дает полное и глубинное постижение пустотности.
Учение Будды безупречно, но в силу неведения моего ума могут быть ошибки. Пусть добродетель, какая бы ни возникла в результате этого труда, станет одной из причин встречи с Учением Взаимозависимого возникновения.
Текст переведен с колофона Агинского дацана «Дэчен Лхундублин».
Да будет полное благо! 
Ширээтэ лама Иволгинского дацана «Хамбын Сумэ» 
Гандан Даши Чойнхорлин гэбши (геше) Дагба Очиров

----------

Dondhup (20.02.2009), Kарма Дордже (27.09.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (21.02.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Т.к. дискуссия разросшаяся в теме не связана напрямую с топиком, все посты перенесены в отдельную тему.
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=9656

----------


## Хувараг

> Т.к. дискуссия разросшаяся в теме не связана напрямую с топиком, все посты перенесены в отдельную тему.
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=9656



Куда ,чтобы не переносили и как бы не меняли имя автора темы:

Пусть-Это Учение(Взаимозависимое возникновение),приносящее пользу до конца сансары
Не колеблется ветром плохих мыслей
Пусть наполнится всегда уверовавшими Будде
И познавшими смысл Учения

----------


## Хувараг

> Т.к. дискуссия разросшаяся в теме не связана напрямую с топиком, все посты перенесены в отдельную тему.
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=9656


Т.к. сейчас низшая каста там не сможет участвовать в дискуссии,то здесь хочу привести слова Дхармакирти:"Нет одновременного восприятия двух мыслей,если ты не обрел Всеведения".

Восприятие объектов в один момент возможно,например передо мной на столе ручка,карандаш и резинка,а восприятие мыслей нет!

----------


## Топпер

> Т.к. сейчас низшая каста там не сможет участвовать в дискуссии,


http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=8368

Лучше продолжать на межбуддийском подфоруме.

----------


## Хувараг

Топпер есть ли,новые издания на русском языке комментарии,Восхваления взаимозависимого возникновения".

----------


## Jambal Dorje

перевод можно скачать по прямому адресу http://datsan.buryatia.ru/Library/dembrel.pdf

----------


## Жозефина

> перевод можно скачать по прямому адресу http://datsan.buryatia.ru/Library/dembrel.pdf


Спасибо за возможность скачать эту книгу  не выходя из дому, тем более что этот текст я давненько искала. Спасибо!!!

----------


## Yeshe

а что они книгу убрали? Ничего не могу открыть. 
И раздел библиотека теперь тоже отсутствует  :Frown:

----------


## Чингис

> а что они книгу убрали? Ничего не могу открыть. 
> И раздел библиотека теперь тоже отсутствует


В связи с реконструкцией сайта Иволгинского дацана некоторые разделы были переименованы и перенесены. Теперь "Восхваление взаимозависимого возникновения Вы можете скачать по адресу:
http://datsan.buryatia.ru/teaching/trans/

----------


## Tutare

ni po odnoi ssilke net etogo teksta, esli u kogo to est perevod, i mozet bit kommenteriy - otzovites pozaluysta, libo tut ssliku privedite, libo mne na e m nat-lu1 sobaka yandex ru
spasibo

----------


## Раден

> ni po odnoi ssilke net etogo teksta, esli u kogo to est perevod, i mozet bit kommenteriy - otzovites pozaluysta, libo tut ssliku privedite, libo mne na e m nat-lu1 sobaka yandex ru
> spasibo



http://ifolder.ru/10652556

----------

Aion (20.02.2009), Kарма Дордже (27.09.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (21.02.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (20.02.2009)

----------


## Хувараг

"Праждняпарамита" и комментарии на нее кенсура Агван Нимы.На русском  языке.

----------

